#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  >  森林戰爭──貓族的故事(同人文)1/9新增第一章

## 飛狼薩克

本狼受到了貓戰士的啟發~XD
寫了一則關於住在高山上四個貓族的故事
還請多多指教~

要開始囉~


              序章


   月掛高空，一片寂靜的森林裡，所有的小動物都正在夢鄉中。樹叢旁，有一個映著滿月的池塘，周圍坐滿了貓兒。

   「看到了嗎?」一隻貓問。

   「看到了。」另一隻貓回答。

   「這族將面臨極大的危機，他們很可能會被黑暗吞沒。」，第一隻貓不安的說著，「除非有新的英雄出現。」

   「不過，是誰呢?」貓群中，一個聲音這樣問道。

   「誰也不知道。」一隻老母貓說著，從貓群中走了出來。

   「沒錯，」第一隻貓開口「只能等到時機到來才會知道。」

   「可是這樣要怎麼跟那族說呢?你也不知道英雄是誰，難道要他們自己找嗎？」一隻玳瑁色的母貓激動的問到。

   「我知道妳一向對那族特別關心，花爪，」第一隻貓回答「畢竟霧空是妳孩子，每隻母貓都不會想讓自己的孩子出事。」

   「那妳說怎麼辦，藍空！」

   「沒怎麼辦，」藍空說「那就等有關於英雄的訊息出來之後再告訴他們好了，畢竟這件事不會這麼快發生。」

    這時，無風的湖面出現了莫名的漣漪，漣漪中慢慢的出現影像......

   「啊!」那隻老母貓似乎看到什麼難以置信的東西，驚叫了一聲。

   「怎麼了，灰暴。」藍空問到。

   「我似乎看到關於英雄的影像訊息了!」灰暴驚訝的喊道。

   「什麼!」眾貓趕緊衝向湖邊，伸長了脖子，吃力的想看到湖面的影像。

   「不會吧!」一隻貓喊到「這個笨毛球!」

   「他只是一隻還沒出育兒室的小毛球!怎麼可能成為拯救部族的英雄呢?」另一隻貓訝異的叫著。

   「不能這麼說，虎毛，」藍空反駁「什麼事都有可能發生的，畢竟他還有很長的路要走呢!」

   「好吧!」虎毛嘆了一口氣「現在只好相信了!」

   「好了!會議結束!大家就地解散吧!」藍空宣佈。

    眾貓聽了，便一個個站起來，伸伸筋骨，準備離開。

    最後，在湖面呈現出來的銀毛貓，也慢慢的隨著漣漪消失了......

----------


## 上官犬良

嗯...
我是貓戰士系列的忠實閱讀者
一部曲和二部曲閱讀數十遍是有的

看到標題就覺得有點熟悉了
點進來看...
嗯,四個族貓,果然是貓戰士

內文閱讀過了
很明顯的
就是貓戰士的用字遣詞
月池 星族 預言 族貓的名字
都和貓戰士系列中的非常雷同
我相信有拜讀過貓戰士系列的都知道我在說什麼吧?

您說您是受到貓戰士的"啟發"
當然啦,受到好作品的啟發未嘗不是件好事
但是就我這個貓戰士的忠實粉絲看來...

這很像只是一個名為"貓戰士"框架的套用

沿用了原作的故事架構,時空背景,述說觀點,還有 特殊名詞

這不像是啟發,反而像是模仿

說同人也不太像
畢竟雖然架構雷同但角色並不相同

我不知道別人怎麼想
或許是我太鑽牛角尖

但是我覺得這拿別人創意結晶來做文章的作品有點......

唉

----------


## 瀟湘

> 嗯...
> 我是貓戰士系列的忠實閱讀者
> 一部曲和二部曲閱讀數十遍是有的
> 
> 看到標題就覺得有點熟悉了
> 點進來看...
> 嗯,四個族貓,果然是貓戰士
> 
> 內文閱讀過了
> ...


同意犬良的說法，
如果是同人文，最好在標題註明。

因為開頭有提到受到貓戰士啟發，
姑且不當作瓢竊，請在168小時內修正，申訴亦同。

----------


## 飛狼薩克

TO：犬良  大大
感謝意見
希望你能支持我的作品~

TO：瀟湘  大大
感謝意見
我已經加上了
希望你能夠支持我的作品~

----------


## 飛狼薩克

第一章

    清晨，露水在葉片上打轉，晨光一絲絲的照進營地。空地已經聚集了許多貓兒，有的正在組巡邏隊，有的正在伸展筋骨。

     「耶!」突然，一個聲音從育兒室傳出來。

     「幹麻啦!」一隻橘色小貓叫道。「吵死了!」

     「這麼兇做什麼嘛?常春兒，」一隻小銀毛貓瞞怨到「你不期待當上見習生嗎?」

     「當見習生又沒什麼好興奮的，」常春兒說到「每隻貓都當得到啊!」

     「誰說的，」小銀毛貓反駁「小雪就沒當到啊!」

     「唉~幫幫忙好嗎?小銀，」常春兒罵到「小雪被狐狸抓走，死掉啦!笨毛球!」

     「喔~我忘了，」小銀露出哀傷的表情「他真可憐，當不到見習生。」

     「所以從現在開始給我閉嘴!」常春兒說「不是只有你不想睡!」

     「可是現在已經早上了耶!真正的戰士不會睡懶覺的!」小銀喊到。

     「喔!你很煩耶!」常春兒顯得十分不爽「我不是睡懶覺!是補眠，晚上我被你吵的不得安寧，你昨晚都沒睡嗎?」

     「嗯!因為我太興奮了嘛!」小銀有點不好意思的看著自己的腳掌。

     「敗給你!」說完，常春兒便趴了下來，睡著了。

      雖然如此，小銀還是很興奮，一直在育兒室裡跳來跳去的。

     「好了，小銀，別跳了!」一隻淡黃色的虎斑母貓試著制止他。

     「媽~你要當上見習生時，是不是也跟我一樣興奮呢?」小銀問到。

     「當然。」母貓回答。

     「那為什麼常春掌不興奮呢?」小銀嘟著嘴說「他好怪喔!」

     「你應該瞭解你哥哥的個性的呀!」母貓安慰他「好了!你也該睡了吧!」

     「為什麼?我又不想睡!」小銀抗議著。

     「可是你一個晚上都沒睡耶!」母貓解釋「好了!睡吧!」

     「好吧!」小銀勉勉強強的趴下來，閉上眼睛，慢慢的進入夢鄉。

----------

